# How to treat 135 degree corners



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

On odd angles.... I've just reshaped standard metal bead.... sometimes by cutting a wood jig.... sometimes with just a hand bender pliar.

Looks nice....:smile:

(For ceilings... not subject to banging.... they make a paper bead with two straight pieces of metal to keep the run straight... the paper is a hinge... but not your objetive.)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Standard metal corner bead is flexible enough to form to fit those corners, so that is what I would use, might need to build a jig/ anvil to form it before attaching, but doable.

That is going to make an ideal place to put your keys, ID, and things needed to go out with.

I like the idea.

ED


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> That is going to make an ideal place to put your keys, ID, and things needed to go out with.
> 
> I like the idea.
> 
> ED


That was my original plan with AC outlet with USB ports - but the wife said don't even think about it. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: How to treat 135 degree corners ...*

Might try this, available from Lowe's. Good for any angle ... :vs_worry:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have used this on irregulars in the past.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

jkk said:


> We built this novelty niche to open up our foyer a bit. Now I'm wondering how to handle/protect these 135 degree corners, on the outside and inside. Is there a flexible corner bead for the exteriors? I could just use fibafuse on the interior ones but would like better protection on the exterior.





For outside corners use a metal splay. Much better than trying to reshape a 90 for only a few cents more. 


https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...50727564-c-13053.htm?tid=-1114654213524431393


For insides use a product like others pictured above.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

jkk said:


> That was my original plan with AC outlet with USB ports - but the wife said don't even think about it. :vs_no_no_no:


 Yes our SWMBO, always gets the last design OK.

We do get the last word though, it's " YES DEAR".

:devil3::devil3::wink2::devil3::devil3:


ED


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Trim Tex makes cornerbead for 135 degrees.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

you can get 120 degree metal bead or like tool said trim tex makes a bunch of products for these situations


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

BIG Johnson said:


> For outside corners use a metal splay. Much better than trying to reshape a 90 for only a few cents more.
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...50727564-c-13053.htm?tid=-1114654213524431393
> ...


Thanks Big.... Never seen it before.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Thanks Big.... Never seen it before.


I'm sure lowes and home depot carry them as well but I always use links to Menards to show a product because their website is done well. L & home depot websites suck and always spam you with surveys.


----------

